# [SOLVED] Stability Problem



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

fx 6100
corsair 650tx 
2x4gb gskill 1600 mhz
m5a99x evo (asus)
gtx 670 asus dc ii

Okay so I had my CPU overclocked to 4.5 GHz rock solid stable (24 hours prime stable) but recently my computer would start blue screening and sometimes it would literally just restart like the screen would turn off and it would restart. I tested prime 95 and error after 4 seconds. i returned everything to stock and tried again. Errors on prime still come up after 4 seconds even with everything at stock. Why would this be? Could it be that i have everything (computer, 2 monitors, 42 inch tv, 200w sound system) all attached to one power strip? or could my cpu or psu be failing?
Any help would be nice

(fyi the blue screens occur at moments when heavy multitasking is being done. Happened maybe once while gaming. )


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stability Problem*

Oc'ing adds stress/heat and that can damage components. The only way to ID a damaged/faulty components is testinf and/or substitution.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Stability Problem*

I figured out it was my ram. The pair i had had been semi faulty from the beginning (not running at advertised timings) and i think it finally died. I will be contacting G skill for an rma. Any other advice? about g skill or future ram?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Stability Problem*

What voltages did you use?

did you set the ram voltage manually to what the manufacturer states?


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah ram was 1.5 and wouldn't be stable at 888 24 1600mhz, advertised specs.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Stability Problem*

G skill is pretty good ram. Every so often though you get a faulty set. Corsair sells some pretty good ram as well. G.Skill is pretty good about RMA's so i would just stick with them in case of future issues.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I may buy corsair next time due to the fact that they actually have a customer service department. G skill seems very limited in that respect.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Stability Problem*

G.Skill is excellent RAM but all components are subject to failure especially when adding more stress/heat from OC'ing.


----------



## darcinator (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Stability Problem*



Tyree said:


> G.Skill is excellent RAM but all components are subject to failure especially when adding more stress/heat from OC'ing.


The Ram came faulty so oclocking didnt have an impact tyree


----------

